# Information about Nakheel projects!



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

nakheel has another homepage, where you can find more information about their projects.

http://www.fohmics.cc/nakheel/English/index.asp


i think it's better than the http://www.nakheel.ae/nakheelweb/ homepage!

check it out!!! there are some more pictures!!!


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

shame this map not have deria in it and the airport would be a goog map to send people too so they could understand they layout of Dubai
hmm so where is international city its much larger than i though now I see it ! why did they paste it over the Burj Dubai Site ( the blcak storkes are the exisiting towers) !


----------



## pakboy (Apr 22, 2004)

jus wanted to know is nakeel owned by the goverment or privatly by a businessman,


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

pakboy said:


> jus wanted to know is nakeel owned by the goverment or privatly by a businessman,



i think that its owned by the governemnt


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

Nakheel is the development arm of the Dubai Ports Authority so its a government agency


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

SA BOY said:


> Nakheel is the development arm of the Dubai Ports Authority so its a government agency


And Nakheel's CEO is also the CEO of Dubai Ports and Free Zone Autority


----------

